# Happy Birthday Magic Taco Truck



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday To you
Have a good one


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

happy day upon which you were born!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday MTT!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very Happy Birthday MTT! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks 
The big three oh. I'm officially old


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday MTT! Don't you darn say 30 is old you young whipper snapper!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

30 is old? Why didn't anyone tell me that??? 
Have a great one Magic Taco Truck!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Magic Taco Truck!*


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!... belated.


----------

